# Sandwich Security Measures



## SeaBreeze (Jul 24, 2015)

Don't let your lunchroom buddies steal your sandwich ever again.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 24, 2015)

:lofl:


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 25, 2015)

Hahaha...brilliant...but I tell you if someone found that in our communal fridge at work they'd throw it out ...


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 25, 2015)

Ha!  Too funny!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 25, 2015)

Good one!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm so old when I worked we didn't have refrigerators to put lunches in.


----------

